# Is credit card only card type for PayPal



## Sn@kebite (1 Sep 2006)

Hi guys, I was just wondering if CC are the only way to set up a Paypal account. 
What about Laser?
I e-mailed the customercare but no answer been 9 days now.
Any opinions or other help much appreciated.
                                Thanx...


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2006)

Looking at my account it looks like they only take _VISA, MasterCard _or _AMEX _credit and debit cards. Doesn't look like they accept _Laser_.


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Looking at my account it looks like they only take _VISA, MasterCard _or _AMEX _credit and debit cards. Doesn't look like they accept _Laser_.



OK, cheers ClubMan...


----------



## shoegal (1 Sep 2006)

Didn't Laser transactions always have to be "card holder present" so Laser could never be used for any kind of telephone transaction? I could be wrong but I thought that was true of all debit cards. Has this changed?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2006)

Didn't think so. I don't remember a time when _Laser _was not accepted for online payments by some sites.


----------



## Sn@kebite (2 Aug 2007)

I currently have a temporary visa (3v) card loaded into paypal.
I can make payments as usual, just like it's a permanent cc. 
However, I don't know if a cc is needed to recieve payment/tranfer money from the paypal a/c to my AIB current a/c. 

Before I contact paypal and/or 3v.ie: Does anyone know if I need a proper cc to do these 2 tasks?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

I doubt that _3V _cards can accept such transfers/payments but I could be wrong and can't see anything that clarifies the situation in the 3V terms & conditions. I presume that you are aware that there is a charge for redeeming credit on _3V _cards?


----------



## Bgirl (2 Aug 2007)

shoegal said:


> Didn't Laser transactions always have to be "card holder present" so Laser could never be used for any kind of telephone transaction? I could be wrong but I thought that was true of all debit cards. Has this changed?


 

I paid my motor tax online the other day with my laser card so you don't have to be present to use it.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

I've paid for things online with _Laser_.


----------



## Sn@kebite (2 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I doubt that _3V _cards can accept such transfers/payments but I could be wrong and can't see anything that clarifies the situation in the 3V terms & conditions.


I says [broken link removed] that you can setup a bank a/c. And yet when I got to the 'Add Funds' and try to, I can't. I'll look into this further...


			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> I presume that you are aware that there is a charge for redeeming credit on _3V _cards?


Yes - but i never do because i calculate it properly and know what im going to buy so it only leaves a euro or so over. So ther'es no point in claiming it.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

I just added my main _PTSB _current account to my _PayPal _account no problem.


----------



## Sn@kebite (2 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I just added my main _PTSB _current account to my _PayPal _account no problem.


Could that be because you have activated the expanded use option? (which i think costs a small fee?)
Or do you have a different type of a/c to me? I have a personal.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

Ah - yes. My account is personal but verified (cost nothing - they did a test charge and the refund of some nominal amount using my _CC_) so I have expanded use privileges. So maybe that's the difference?


----------



## Sn@kebite (2 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I doubt that _3V _cards can accept such transfers/payments but I could be wrong and can't see anything that clarifies the situation in the 3V terms & conditions. I presume that you are aware that there is a charge for redeeming credit on _3V _cards?


Well i see that you can add/remove CCs to the system so maybe 3V cards could be used in the same way? It's just that rebilling monthly would cause a problem, but proper CCs may be use in exact same way.


ClubMan said:


> Ah - yes. My account is personal but verified (cost nothing - they did a test charge and the refund of some nominal amount using my _CC_) so I have expanded use privileges. So maybe that's the difference?


So you can add/w/d funds now as normal? If i could keep my main balance topped up via my bank a/c, i could use that instead of CCs, I think.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

Could you register the _3V _card and then do some sort of test transaction of a nominal amount?


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Aug 2007)

Maybe, if i knew how to.


----------



## Branz (6 Aug 2007)

Just be aware that if you change ur CC number too often with Paypal by using a multiple number of 3V's they may block your account without any notice: One of the things they want to be able to do is charge back to ur account in the case of a complaint if u are a seller. The 3V does not facilitate that, which is useful.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Maybe, if i knew how to.


What do you mean? Is there a problem with registering the _3V _card or something?


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What do you mean? Is there a problem with registering the _3V _card or something?


Registering the _3V_ is fine. It's the test transaction that was confusing me.
I figured it out now though and i cant use it because 3Vs aren't authentic to a specific bank a/c.
But I emailed and they told me that i can become a verified paypal user if i can prove I have a local bank a/c and have loaded it into paypal. But i've yet to be told what evidence I need to provide.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Are the verification requirements not listed on the website? See here.


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Are the verification requirements not listed on the website? See here.


Yes - I tried to do that. However, when I click on 'Get Number' on the Expanded Use sign up page, I ger the following: 





> We were unable to verify this credit card. Please check if the information you entered is correct. If the problem persists, please try to enter a different credit card.


So I guess it's because it's not an authentic card?
I will continue to persue this, and hound paypal if possible for detailed info.


----------



## solair (10 Aug 2007)

Online, the only major one that seems to accept Laser is WorldPay


----------



## Sn@kebite (10 Aug 2007)

solair said:


> Online, the only major one that seems to accept Laser is WorldPay


Thanks, but do they accept payment via ebay.com? I think on worldpay, global-paycard and other sites like that you need to find a website that supports it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Aug 2007)

I managed to verify my a/c using a 3v visa card.
Only thing i'm wondering is: Can i add funds to my PP a/c directly from my bank a/c and vice-versa?

I just clicked on 'Add Funds' and it says 'Adding Funds Currently not supported'. Does anyone else get that - With your verified accounts?


----------



## Sn@kebite (12 Sep 2007)

Is it possible to request/send money to youself on PayPal? I'd try but i don't have any credit left on my Visa.


----------



## Mr Magoo (12 Sep 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I managed to verify my a/c using a 3v visa card.
> Only thing i'm wondering is: Can i add funds to my PP a/c directly from my bank a/c and vice-versa?
> 
> I just clicked on 'Add Funds' and it says 'Adding Funds Currently not supported'. Does anyone else get that - With your verified accounts?



I've a Premier a/c with paypal and got the same error message as you.


----------



## Mr Magoo (12 Sep 2007)

on paypay there is a page "Add a Bank Account in Ireland" but that may only be for getting paid if you are a seller


----------



## belle185 (12 Sep 2007)

have you tried the 3v preraid credit card ?..........you just enter it as a visa card ! have yet to find a place on the net that declined it


----------



## Sn@kebite (12 Sep 2007)

belle185 said:


> have you tried the 3v preraid credit card ?..........you just enter it as a visa card ! have yet to find a place on the net that declined it


That's what i'm using now. but i wanted to know can i put money into my paypal account. Or do i need to send it to someone else and they send it to me?


----------

